
Making games for a living means being in constant fear of losing your job - scott_s
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/5/18233699/game-developer-layoffs-unions-katie-chironis
======
vegiraghav
For an industry whose customers are about values, Gaming Industry has none of
them. Internet has the power to change it.

